# Found A Rattlesnake!



## Guest (Sep 8, 2010)

Check out this Timber Rattlesnake I found while hiking in the Delaware Water Gap.
It was about 4 feet long and moved very slowly.

Rattlesnakes are an endangered species in New Jersey. Their extremely slow rate of reproduction can't keep up with the high death rate of living in the most densely-populated state in America. My guidebook states female rattlers in New York mature at about 8 years of age and only produce 5-to-9 young every other year, at most.

Photobucket sucks, so the pic may or may not be visible.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

very cool!

Sorry, I had to edit my stupid question....lol


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

sweet! Couple years ago I was hiking behind my pad in PA n almost stepped on a rattler in shorts n sandals. Bout pissed myself! Bullsnake found a rattlesnake.lol. What do you get when you cross a bullsnake with a rattlesnake?


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

I see Michigan rattlers quite often here, but they don't get very big. If I saw a 4' rattle snake, and it caught me off guard, I think I'd sh*t my pants.



BRUNER247 said:


> sweet! Couple years ago I was hiking behind my pad in PA n almost stepped on a rattler in shorts n sandals. Bout pissed myself! Bullsnake found a rattlesnake.lol. What do you get when you cross a bullsnake with a rattlesnake?


IDK...what?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

That's pretty cool!


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

I woulda sh*t myself if I walked into that


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

nice very thick rattler.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats a cool rattle.


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

nice horridus.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

thats gross. LOL! I cant take any type of snake eewww...... ish!


----------

